# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] Ραδιοκασετοφωνο του "80, ποτενσιομετρα

## Thirio

Γεια σας 
εχω ενα ραδιοκασετοφωνο απο τη δεκαετια του 1980, ισως και ποιο παλιο δεν ξερω.









img upload

εχει καποια αισθητικα θεματακια, αλλα εμενα με "καιει" να παιζει το ραδιοφωνο. 
Τα ποτενσιομετρα ομως και κυριως της εντασης βγαζουν το γνωστο ηχου για τους γνωστες, παρασιτων.
Αυτο διορθωνεται καπως, ευκολα?
Σκεφτηκα να το "στειλω" στην ανακυκλωση αλλα αν φτιαχνεται γιατι να μην το κρατησω?

----------


## krissgr

Μπόλικο σπρέι καθαρισμού χωρίς λάδι αφού πρώτα τον ανοίξεις (το σπρέι δεν το ρίχνεις από έξω γιατί πάει παντού εκτός από το ποντενσιόμετρο) .

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0QvOepREO4k

----------


## xsterg

αν το θεμα ειναι αυτο που περιγραφεις λυνεται σχετικα ευκολα με αντικατασταση η με καποιο σπρευ. να εχεις υπ οψιν οτι με το σπρευ οτι το προβλημα θα εμφανιστει παλι μετα απο λιγο καιρο. 
ειπες οτι το θελεις για να ακους ραδιο. ο ηχος αυτης της γενιας ηταν λιαν επιεικως αθλιος. ενα ραδιο νεας τεχνολογιας των 50-80€ θα εχει απειρως καλυτερο ηχο, το ραδιο θα εχει καλυτερη επιλεκτικοτητα. ο μονος λογος που θα το κραταγα εγω ειναι σαν μουσειακο εκθεμα. εχω και εγω ενα πολυμετρο AVO για αυτους που γνωριζουν της δεκαετιας του 50 που λειτουργει αψογα, αλλα ο μονος λογος που το εχω ειναι καθαρα διακοσμητικος και οχι μετρητικος.

----------


## Thirio

Για μουσειακους λογους αλλα εκθετηριο δεν εχω να το βγαλω. Ακομη επειδη εξωτερικα δεν ειναι τελειο μαλλον θα το αποσυρω, ανταλλακτικα και οτι αλλο γινετε. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να το θελει καποιος να του το δωσω σε συμβολικη τιμη?

----------


## Magus

Κινέζικο ραδιοκασετόφωνο είναι, παραγωγής κάπου 1995 - 2000 ούτε για έκθεμα κάνει, ούτε αξία θα πάρει... συμβολική τιμή lol,να μου το χαρίζανε δε θα το έπαιρνα το μόνο που του αξίζει είναι ένας κάδος απορριμάτων

----------


## Thirio

> Κινέζικο ραδιοκασετόφωνο είναι, παραγωγής κάπου 1995 - 2000 ούτε για έκθεμα κάνει, ούτε αξία θα πάρει... συμβολική τιμή lol,να μου το χαρίζανε δε θα το έπαιρνα το μόνο που του αξίζει είναι ένας κάδος απορριμάτων


Μην είσαι απόλυτος. Ισως να ειναι κινεζικο. Αλλα εμένα μου το δωσανε κάπου στις αρχές του "90. Οοοτε ειναι σίγουρα παλιότερο.
Θα το κανω ανταλλακτικά...

----------


## chip

εγώ θα πρότεινα επισκευή... για μία ψεκασιά στο ποτενσιόμετρο μιλάμε... αν συνεχίσουμε να πετάμε σε λίγα χρόνια δεν θα υπάρχει κασετόφωνο να παίξει κασέτες....
έχω δει αρκετά ραδιόφωνα δεκαετίας 80 (βέβαια ήταν επώνυμα δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύει το συγκεκριμένο της φωτογραφίας) που είχαν άριστη λήψη.... θα έλεγα καλύτερη και από μεταγενέστερα pll...
στις φωτογραφίες στο google φαίνεται να είναι made japan η εταιρεία rising

----------

FILMAN (07-10-16), Papas00zas (07-10-16)

----------


## Thirio

Ειναι made in Japan. Το γράφει πίσω σε μια γωνια. Οποτε τονγλυρωσε το διαλυτήριο. Τωρα μάλλον θα προσπαθήσω να το διορθωσω. Πάντως ούτε κάδο ούτε το χαρίζω.

----------


## Thirio

Αποκλειστικές φωτογραφίες!









Αν και δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος νομίζω πως βρήκα δουλεια για το επόμενο διάστημα. Καθάρισμα συντήρηση και μετά δυο ηχεία να του βρω/φτιαξω. Τι λέτε, να του αφιερώσω χρόνο?

----------


## Thirio

Μαζική ροη πληροφοριών και ερωτήσεων...
Καταρχήν το σκρατσαρισμα λύθηκε! 
Παρατήρησα τωρα ότι δεν δουλεύουν και τα δυο κανάλια ήχου σωστά. Με λίγο ψάξιμο διαπίστωσα πως βάζοντας στο phones το βύσμα δουλεύουν και τα δυο, ή αν το χτυπήσω λιγο ελαφρά με το δάχτυλο. Αλλιώς παίζει μόνο το ένα κανάλι.





photo uploader

Πως λειτουργεί το σύστημα αυτό που όταν βάλεις τα ακουστικά σταματανε τα ηχεία να ακούγονται?
Ειναι κάποιο καμάκι που βραχυκυκλώνει/ανοιχτοκυκλωνει? Ψέκασα και εδω σπρευ επαφων και βλέπω λιγο καλύτερη και κυρίως μονιμοτερη απόκριση στο χτύπημα. Μένει ενεργό το κανάλι.

----------


## ezizu

Εσωτερικά του βύσματος των ακουστικών, υπάρχει όντως κάποιος διακόπτης/ες  που συνήθως δημιουργούνται με τα λαμάκια των επαφών του. 
Με δυο λόγια οι εσωτερικοί αυτοί διακόπτες,είτε απομονώνουν απευθείας την έξοδο των ηχείων, είτε κάποιες φορές,ο εσωτερικός διακόπτης, δίνει εντολή σε κάποιο τρανζίστορ, που με την σειρά του οδηγεί το ρελέ εξόδου, ο οποίος ανοίγει και απομονώνεται έτσι η έξοδος των ηχείων,(αν υπάρχει βέβαια  ρελέ εξόδου, επειδή στο μηχάνημα σου δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει), καθώς τοποθετείται το αρσενικό βύσμα από τα ακουστικά.
Πέρα από το καθάρισμα που ίσως χρειάζεται στις επαφές του το βύσμα , έλεγξε (ή ξανά πέρασε προληπτικά) τις κολλήσεις του βύσματος των ακουστικών. Αν δεν λυθεί το πρόβλημα, μάλλον θα πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί το βύσμα των ακουστικών (ή να επισκευαστεί και αυτό υπό προϋποθέσεις). 
Βγάλε μια φωτογραφία το βύσμα των ακουστικών από την πλευρά των κολλήσεων.

Υ.Γ. Καλό είναι να κάνεις και recap στο μηχάνημα (λόγω ηλικίας), εφόσον αποφάσισες να το επισκευάσεις.

----------

FILMAN (07-10-16), xsterg (06-10-16)

----------


## Thirio

Για να βγαλω φωτογραφια πρεπει να βγαλω τη πλακετα, οπου πρεπει να λυθουν ολα τα ποτενσιομετρα, ο μηχανισμος του ραδιοφωνου με το σκοινακι και σιγουρα καποια καλωδιο.
Πιστευω με το καθαρισμα θελω να πιστευω πως θα λυθει και αυτο το θεμα.

Recap τι ειναι?

----------


## ezizu

Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να βγει η πλακέτα, τα ποτενσιόμετρα κ.λ.π. 
Αν μπορέσεις να βγάλεις το κάτω καπάκι, νομίζω θα φανεί η πλακέτα από την πλευρά των κολλήσεων.
Βγάλε μια φωτογραφία το κάτω καπάκι.  
Recap εννοώ αλλαγή ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών.

----------


## Magus

> εγώ θα πρότεινα επισκευή... για μία ψεκασιά στο ποτενσιόμετρο μιλάμε... αν συνεχίσουμε να πετάμε σε λίγα χρόνια δεν θα υπάρχει κασετόφωνο να παίξει κασέτες....



Σωθήκανε τα ραδιοκασετόφωνα από το κόσμο ? ! Την εποχή του lossless audio θα ακούσουμε κασέτες ? Το σπρέι κοστίζει περισσότερο από τη συσκευή !





> Ειναι made in Japan. Το γράφει πίσω σε μια γωνια. Οποτε τονγλυρωσε το διαλυτήριο. Τωρα μάλλον θα προσπαθήσω να το διορθωσω. Πάντως ούτε κάδο ούτε το χαρίζω.



Κινεζιά είναι... http://www.risingelectronics.com/com...ntentId=5.html

----------


## FILMAN

Πάντως το .mp3 δεν είναι lossless εξ ορισμού.

----------

Papas00zas (07-10-16)

----------


## Thirio

Πράγματι βγαίνουν όλα τα ξυλώδη πλαίσια και μένει ο σκελετός με τη πλακέτα και τη πρόσοψη. Έβγαλα μερικές φωτογραφίες από πίσω.
Νομίζω θα μείνω εδω.  Μόνο να ρωτήσω ακομη το σχοινάκι του δεκτη υπάρχει κάτι να το περάσω για να μην κοπεί και να γλυστραει ποιο εύκολα?
Η κεφαλή του κασετόφωνου και όλοι η περιοχή καθαρίζει με σπρευ επαφων?










[url=https://postimage.o

----------


## georgis

Μην πειραξεις το σχοινακι γιατι αν δεν ξερεις θα παιδευτης αφανταστα.την κεφαλη μπατονετα και οινοπνευμα,το pinch roller αλλαγη κατα πασα πιθανοτητα.καπου θα εχει ημερομηνια κατασκευης γραμμενη.απο τον μηχανησμο και το ic του ενυσχιτη πρεπει να ειναι ποιο καινουριο.

----------


## Thirio

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακομη
Αυτή η σύνδεση πίσω τι ρόλο εχει, ποια η λογική λειτουργίας?
Όταν το έβγαλα το καμάκι βελτιώθηκαν τα παράσιτα σε σταθμούς που πριν είχαν.
  
upload gifs

----------


## ezizu

Οι κολλήσεις στους ακροδέκτες στο βύσμα των ακουστικών δεν φαίνονται καλές....ξανά κόλλησε τους.
Το κορδόνι θα πρέπει να έχει τριβή και όχι να γλιστράει. Αν γλιστράει  δεν θα μπορεί να μεταδώσει την κίνηση, οπότε γυρνώντας το κουμπί συντονισμού της πρόσοψης, δεν θα μεταδίδεται η κίνηση ώστε να γυρίσει η τροχαλία του πυκνωτή συντονισμού.
Δεν ρίχνουμε spray επαφών οπουδήποτε.
Την κεφαλή μπορείς να την καθαρίσεις με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη ή με καθαρό οινόπνευμα. Το ίδιο και τα μηχανικά μέρη, αλλά θα πρέπει να βάλεις λιπαντικό - γράσσο στα σημεία που χρειάζεται.

----------


## apavlidis

> αν το θεμα ειναι αυτο που περιγραφεις λυνεται σχετικα ευκολα με αντικατασταση η με καποιο σπρευ. να εχεις υπ οψιν οτι με το σπρευ οτι το προβλημα θα εμφανιστει παλι μετα απο λιγο καιρο. 
> ειπες οτι το θελεις για να ακους ραδιο. ο ηχος αυτης της γενιας ηταν λιαν επιεικως αθλιος. ενα ραδιο νεας τεχνολογιας των 50-80€ θα εχει απειρως καλυτερο ηχο, το ραδιο θα εχει καλυτερη επιλεκτικοτητα. ο μονος λογος που θα το κραταγα εγω ειναι σαν μουσειακο εκθεμα. εχω και εγω ενα πολυμετρο AVO για αυτους που γνωριζουν της δεκαετιας του 50 που λειτουργει αψογα, αλλα ο μονος λογος που το εχω ειναι καθαρα διακοσμητικος και οχι μετρητικος.


Ε όχι και άθλια λήψη από radio tuners της εποχής.. Συγκρίνονται τα tuner της Marantz, Onkyo, Pioneer, Technics, που κυκλοφορούν σήμερα, με τα αντίστοιχα αναλογικά της εποχής? Όπως ας πούμε το tx 810 της PIONEER και άλλα παρόμοια της εποχής! pioneer_tx-810_am-fm_stereo_tuner.jpg

----------

